# Stay away from Mt. Hamilton



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Significant repaving being done in the first few miles. Lot's of ground away pavement on Alum Rock and Mt. Hamilton Rd. which leaves the road especially rough. Road blockages have been common the last few days. Probably best to try again after the July 4th holidays...

UPDATE 7/4: Roadwork seems to be complete. Little work was done to the upper 15 miles except for a few patches to some of the larger sink-holes. Went up this morning and there was very little auto traffic. Lick is advising the public not to come to the observatory due to parking limitations.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*How about the Quimby approach?*



Number9 said:


> Significant repaving being done in the first few miles. Lot's of ground away pavement on Alum Rock and Mt. Hamilton Rd. which leaves the road especially rough. Road blockages have been common the last few days. Probably best to try again after the July 4th holidays...


 Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Not sure about the Quimby approach because I haven't been up that way either by car or bike lately. Just past the Grandview restaurant (which is about a mile or so below the Mt. Hamilton/Quimby junction) there are now "Road Work Ahead" signs on the uphill side, so they're also doing some of the upper parts of the road as well. I'd suggest doing recon in a car before actually committing to a bike ride.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Lots of additional traffic, too*

With the Deep Impact mission, there's a bunch of contractors and VIPs up at Lick.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

UPDATE 6/30: as of this eve, the repaving on Alum Rock and the first ~3 miles of Mt. Hamilton Road are complete. Not sure if the upper portion of Mt. Hamilton Road is being repaved but will try to do recon on Sat. If anyone else has info on whether or not there is currently road work being done on the portion of the road past the Grandville Restaurant, please post.

UPDATE 7/4: road work seems to have been completed.


----------

